# Extended Warranty on Intake Manifold and Fuel Injectors



## PHXCC (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a letter today from VW that the warranty on Intake Manifolds and fuel injectors has been extended. Does anyone here have any further knowledge about this? Was curious if this is a common issue with these cars to the point of VW finding it necessary to address it.

2012 CC


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

If your car has a fault for either of these problems they cover it to 120,000 miles. 
If you search for this you'll have more info

VW Master technician 
Authorized Unitronic dealer 
13 CC and 15 Jetta Sport


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. thart's right, got my letter in aug'13 .. the intake manifold is ~$150, not a big deal .. but injectors are ~$100 each plus injector kits .. wonder if it's because of the carbon build-up affecting the flaps and injectors, hmmm .. mostly it would be labor to replace the intake mani (unfortunatley it DOES NOT INCLUDE carbon clean up of the intake ports, eh - bmw now inlcudes carbon cleanup as part of routine/required maint) which is kinda pita with everything in the way and upside down an all, but it's all up front and very diy - just a few hours labor to r+r the mani and clean the intake ports .. they should really be extending the warranty on the rear main seal, pcv system and dv - like for ever, eh - or make them indestructable! but then how would they make money.

update: .. the tsb was issued in sep 2014.. i checked here https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/tsb/ and it says that 2008 - 2011 is covered .. 

Manufacturer : Volkswagen Group of America, Inc. 
Service Bulletin Number : AL-2008-2011
Date of Bulletin : SEP 22, 2014
NHTSA Item Number : 10056164 
Component : EQUIPMENT:OTHER:OWNERS/SERVICE/OTHER MANUAL
Summary : VOLKSWAGEN: SEE DOCUMENT SEARCH BUTTON FOR OWNER LETTER. AN EXTENSION WARRANTY, WITH SPECIFIC CONDITIONS, 10 YRS OR 120,000 MILES,WHICHEVER IS FIRST, HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR EMISSIONS CONTROL SYSTEMS WARRANTY FOR INTAKE MANIFOLD AND FUEL INJECTORS. MODEL 2008-2011. *PE


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kbad said:


> (and hopefully it INCLUDES carbon clean up of the intake ports, eh)


The cleaning is not included, but I've seen most guys saying that dealers are offering/recommending it (anywhere from $50-200) while they have the manifold off already....saving you labor costs


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i got the letter as well yesterday.

kind of irks me that they don't offer to just clean it every 50k or something. we just have to wait for failure before we can have it addressed... :screwy:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Can someone scan it and upload it? Of course black out your personal info 

Thanks


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Can someone scan it and upload it? Of course black out your personal info
> 
> Thanks


ill try and remember to bring it into the office tomorrow and scan it for you. :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> ill try and remember to bring it into the office tomorrow and scan it for you. :thumbup:


Awesome thanks :beer:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome thanks :beer:


or if i have enough time before billiards league ill just type it out for you when i get home this afternoon. we'll get it for ya. :beer:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Can someone scan it and upload it? Of course black out your personal info
> 
> Thanks


*Subject: Warranty Extension for intake Manifold & Fuel Injectors. Certain 2011-212 Model Year Volkswagen Vehicles with 2.0 TFSI Engine (Engine Codes CBFA & CCTA)*

Dear Volkswagen Owner:

As part of Volkswagen's ongoing commitment to our environment, and in cooperation with the United States Environmental Protection Agency and the California Air Resources Board, we are informing you of our decision to extend your Emissions Control Systems Warranty for the intake manifold and fuel injectors under specific conditions to 10 years and 120,000 miles, whichever occurs first, from the vehicle's original in-service date. The vehicle's in-service date is defined as the date the vehicle was delivered to either the original purchaser or the original lessee; or if the vehicle was first placed in service as a "demonstrator" or "company" car, on the date such vehicle first placed in service.

Certain states have voluntarily adopted California-mandated emissions warranties only for vehicles equipped to meet California's Partial Zero Emissions Vehicle (PZEV) emissions requirements. These vehicles can be identified by inspecting the Vehicle Emission Control Information Label located under the hood. Because of this, the owner of a vehicle equipped to meet California's PZEV emissions requirements living in one of these states may have warranty rights that exceed the extended warranty offering described in this letter. Please refer to the warranty information that came with your vehicle for addition details as to whether or not this applies to your vehicle.

*What is the Problem?*

Volkswagen has determined that, under specific conditions:

-a faulty intake manifold may cause the Malfunction Indicator Lap (MIL) on the instrument cluster to illuminate due to the presence of specific fault codes caused by this component.

and/or

-a faulty fuel injector may cause minor misfire conditions and, in turn, cause the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) on the instrument cluster to illuminate due to the presence of specific fault codes caused by this component.

*Please note that it is highly unlikely that your vehicle will experience an issue with both the intake manifold and/or multiple fuel injectors at the same time.*

The MIL is part of your on-board diagnostic system. Please refer to your owner's manual for additional information about the MIL. In some locales, an illuminated Malfunction Indicator Lamp could cause your vehicle to fail an IM emissions inspection, and your vehicle registration application could be denied.

Please be aware that other conditions (unrelated to the issue described in this letter) may cause the MIL in your vehicle to illuminate. Customers should be prepared to cover all diagnosis and repair costs for the other, unrelated events.

*What Will Volkswagen Do?*

In our continuing efforts to assure proper performance of Volkswagen vehicles, your dealer will diagnose and replace a faulty intake manifold and/or fuel injector, if necessary, at no cost to you as long as the vehicle remains within the time and mileage limits of this warranty extension. Please keep this letter with your warranty booklet and deliver it to any new owner, along with the owner's manual.

*What Does This Warranty Extension Cover?*

This warranty extension covers only the diagnosis and replacement of a faulty intake manifold and/or a faulty fuel injector. And, should you ever sell the vehicle, this warranty extension is fully transferable to subsequent owners.

*What is Not Covered Under This Waranty Extension?*

This warranty extension with _not_ cover:

-Any damage or malfunctions caused by installation of non-EPA or non-CARB certified parts, or parts that alter the performance of the engine, engine controls, or exhaust system, such as the installation of engine management components ("chipped" or "tuned" ECMs) not approved by Volkswagen.

-Other conditions _unrelated_ to a faulty intake manifold and/or a faulty fuel injector that may cause the MIL to illulminate. These conditions may require repairs that are needed for proper diagnosis of the underlying condition. Any repairs that are (1) necessary for proper diagnosis of these other conditions or (2) required to bring the vehicle's emission system up to factory specifications are not covered by this warranty extension.

-Damage or malfunctions caused by outside influence, such as damage due to an accident, or vehicle misuse or neglect as well as repairs that are (1) necessary for proper diagnosis of these other conditions or (2) required to bring the vehicle up to factory specifications are not covered by this warranty extension.

*Warranty Extension Coverage Limitations*

The warranty and maintenance information that came with your vehicle contains information on the limited warranties applicable to your Volkswagen model. Please read these limited warranties carefully to determine your warranty rights and obligations, as this information also applies to the coverage provided to you in this warranty extension.

*Lease Vehicles*

If you are a lessor and registered owner of the vehicle identified in this warranty extension, please forward this information immediately via first-class mail to the lessee within ten (10) days of receipt of this notification.

*Have You Changed Your Address of Sold the Vehicle?*

If you have, please fill out the enclosed prepaid owner reply card and mail it to us so we can update our records.

*Reimbursement of Expense*

If you have previously paid for replacement of a faulty intake manifold and/or a faulty fuel injector, please refer to the enclosed form that explains how to request reimbursement. We would be pleased to review your reimbursement request.

We are please to offer this extended emissions warranty and hope that you will continue to be a member of the Volkswagen family. Thank you for driving a Volkswagen.

Sincerely,

Volkswagen Service & Quality




The second page is just the form to either request reimbursement, or tell them you no longer own the car. :beer:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> *Subject: Warranty Extension for intake Manifold & Fuel Injectors. Certain 2011-212 Model Year Volkswagen Vehicles with 2.0 TFSI Engine (Engine Codes CBFA & CCTA)*
> 
> Dear Volkswagen Owner:
> 
> ...



Great! thanks for doing this. Pretty much confirms what I suspected from the beginning. They are extending warranty but if you tuned you might not get services. I guess it really depends if your dealer is "tuner friendly". This is one of the main reason why I dont have a tune 

One thing that surprised me is that they only mentioned 2011 and 2012 models :sly:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Great! thanks for doing this. Pretty much confirms what I suspected from the beginning. They are extending warranty but if you tuned you might not get services. I guess it really depends if your dealer is "tuner friendly". This is one of the main reason why I dont have a tune
> 
> One thing that surprised me is that they only mentioned 2011 and 2012 models :sly:


sadly, its the reason I don't have a tune yet either...lol. 

im not sure what the other letters look like, maybe they address 2009 or 2010 with a different header on the letter?? perhaps the same with 2013-2014?  or maybe they are only addressing those 2 years right now.


----------



## xLSxGaia (Jul 7, 2011)

hey guys, i also got this letter but now i have a question, ever since i've got the car (9 months ago) i notice a low MPG 19 - 20 i took it to the dealership and all they said was "it all depends how u drive" would this letter help my case in any way??? how can i make them look into this issue im having?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

xLSxGaia said:


> hey guys, i also got this letter but now i have a question, ever since i've got the car (9 months ago) i notice a low MPG 19 - 20 i took it to the dealership and all they said was "it all depends how u drive" would this letter help my case in any way??? how can i make them look into this issue im having?


I dont think they will do anything. There is no way you can prove or even have connection between this and your poor gas mileage. They wont even do anything if you specifically stated that there is something wrong with these parts. You will need get MIL with codes in order for them to make this repair. Think about it in dealers prospective.... the only way they get paid from VW regards to this problem is if your car checks off conditions for this repair. 

Did you check regular stuff as tires, filters..... What kind of gas grade do you use? What is your driving style? Do you drive highways or streets etc


----------



## xLSxGaia (Jul 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> I dont think they will do anything. There is no way you can prove or even have connection between this and your poor gas mileage. They wont even do anything if you specifically stated that there is something wrong with these parts. You will need get MIL with codes in order for them to make this repair. Think about it in dealers prospective.... the only way they get paid from VW regards to this problem is if your car checks off conditions for this repair.
> 
> Did you check regular stuff as tires, filters..... What kind of gas grade do you use? What is your driving style? Do you drive highways or streets etc


im the 2nd owner and ever since i've got the car i've been using PREMIUM, have not checked my filters, tires are good, i commute between high ways and streets, i usually go between 70-80  and on streets no more than 25.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

So is the general consensus that a dirty intake and/or injectors will always / eventually through soft / MIL codes? 

If these were in poor condition, but somehow not poor enough to through a code - could these components contribute to sudden significant MPG drop and/or excessive oil consumption?

I just had mine in for over 2 months (!) for sudden, extreme mileage drop and excessive oil consumption (11 city with a light foot, from 24-5 / and 1.5qt every ~2 tanks :what. Somehow they 'addressed' these issues by replacement of the intake and valve cover assembly (with PCV), and then putting a whopping total of 20 miles on the car during post replacement for testing the fix. Anyone surprised that neither of these was fixed?

Filters, tire pressure, fuel grade - quality and driving style are all new/good... so WTH else could this be. Had requested compression and leak-down tests which were ignored. Car only had 6500 easy miles on it after purchased at 22k before these issues started - and have been ongoing major problems consistently up to the 33k on her now. :banghead:

Will press for the injector replacement and carbon cleaning - any other ideas for culprits...? would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

How come this only effects 2011-2012? Why not 09, what has changed?

Thank you


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

mdtony said:


> How come this only effects 2011-2012? Why not 09, what has changed?
> 
> Thank you


They already released an extended warranty for MY 08-11 back in '13


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

CCR.J said:


> So is the general consensus that a dirty intake and/or injectors will always / eventually through soft / MIL codes?
> 
> If these were in poor condition, but somehow not poor enough to through a code - could these components contribute to sudden significant MPG drop and/or excessive oil consumption?
> 
> ...


i got my CEL at around 48K. they replaced the intake, but i paid $300 for carbon cleaning. 

just wait till you get it, or if you really want, take a long camera and stick it in your intake, check your valves.


----------



## Devlon (Nov 7, 2018)

Does anyone have a link to the 2012 VW CC intake manifold notice from VW? I've searched on NHTSA and VW but can't find anything other than 2015, and 2008 to 2011. 

If I were to pay a dealer to perform this service, can I then request VW reimburse me? I'm looking at a $1,900 intake manifold replacement on my 2012 CC. Ugh.


----------

